# kann man aale grillen?



## angler_lübeck (8. Juni 2002)

hallo, ich bin relativ regelmäßiger aalangler und würde deswegen gerne wissen, ob es zu empfehlen ist, aale zu grillen. aus der pfanne sind die immer so wahnsinnig fett, deswegen meine idee. mfg, a_l


----------



## havkat (8. Juni 2002)

Klar!
Ich würd´s allerdings in einer Aluschale machen, sonst tropft dir der Tran in die Glut und das ergibt nitrose Aromate und die sind nicht so gesund! (Krebs und so...)


----------



## Andreas Michael (9. Juni 2002)

Es geht alles, man muss nur wollen, in der Aluschale gute Idee ich wenn ich es mal mache nur in Alufolie wobei ich die Alufolie auf der ober Seite mit kleinen löchern versehe damit der Wasserdampf bzw. die feuchtigkeit raus geht.

Sonst kannste ihn ja gleich Kochen  :q  


mfg

Andreas :a 

Ps: aber ehrlich geräuchert ist besser


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2002)

Aale grillen ist mit der Alufolie sicher gut möglich. Ich selbst habe schon Aals als Steckerfisch gegrillt, weil da das Fett schön wegtropft. 
Hat man natürlich ein Problem mit der Gesundheit.
Ich denke da aber immer so: Was man in letzter Zeit immer alles über ungesunde Lebensmittel und Skandale hört ist schon mächtig viel, mich wundert dabei nur, daß die Lebenserwartung trotzdem immer weiter steigt.
Kann es sein daß die Ernährung gar nicht so wichtig ist??


----------



## Arbeiteraal (9. Juni 2002)

Ich habe es auch schon mal probiert mit dem Aalgrillen.
Habe die Aale damals einfach in der Mitte geteilt (müssen ja auch auf den Grill passen) und in feinmaschigen Kückendraht aus Nirostastahl eingewichkelt. So konte ich sie immer schön auf dem Grill wenden, ohne daß sie beim Wenden auseinanderfallen. Natürlich sollte man auch darauf achten, daß die Grilltemperatur nicht zu hoch ist, denn man will ja schliesslich keinen Spekulatiuskeks essen.  :q 
Ich muss aber ganz ehrlich sagen, daß mir persönlich Aal aus dem Buchenrauch oder einfach aus der Pfanne viel besser schmeckt. Aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache.

Zum Thema Gesundheit muss ich sagen, daß es mir relativ egal ist, ob ich was Gegrilltes esse oder nicht. 
Wenn man nämlich alles aufgibt, was gesundheitschädlich ist, dann darf man nicht mal mehr wertvolle Luft zum Atmen holen.

Also macht Euch bloss nicht verrückt und habt Spass am Leben. 


Grüsse von der Ostseeküste


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (9. Juni 2002)

Ich hab auch schon Aale gegrillt.
Allerdings muß man sehr aufpassen, das die Aale nicht zu heiß werden, sonst platzen sie auf.


Lecker ist es auch, sie vorher eine halbe Stunde mit Soja - Soße zu marinieren, schmeckt dann wie beim China-Man.


Guten Appetit und Grüße 

Stephan


----------



## aichi (10. Juni 2002)

Also ich Räuchere die Aale meistens, weil mir das am besten schmeckt, schmeckt aufm Grill aber auch ned so schlecht.


----------

